# Interest Rates down Again 1.5%



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Interest rates down 1.5 %


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

my mortgage just went down a LOT...well at the end of the month it will 

lets hope it helps....


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

WOW, I was only expecting 0.5%, that should save us a few £££ on the mortgage. :thumb:


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

Its a bit drop lets just hope the lenders pass it on as im buying a new house this month! Well exchanging then completing in Jan so I can change my product if rates get better


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Damn! I paid off my mortgage, but have savings, so I'm actually worse off!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Damn! I paid off my mortgage, but have savings, so I'm actually worse off!


Invest your savings into a property, some real bargains to be had at the moment! :thumb:


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> Invest your savings into a property, some real bargains to be had at the moment! :thumb:


There are some bargains to be had, but I would (am) wait a little longer. There is a bit of a lag before the market will be affected by todays changes, so hold your horses and see what the new year brings.


----------



## IVSPAUL (Dec 15, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Damn! I paid off my mortgage, but have savings, so I'm actually worse off!


well at least like me you dont have a morthage to pay good idea to have it paid off


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

1.5% of the mortgage, 2p off petrol, well at this rate I will be able to afford a loaf of bread....soon


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

maybe some milk too !


----------

